# MSI MB/VGA RMA Announcement (Aforeserve.com)



## rhyansy (Jul 17, 2014)

*I'm posting this message on behalf of MSI India's MB/VGA team. These changes apply ONLY for MSI MB/VGA RMA.*

_
This is regarding is the announcement of our new service operation through Aforeserve.com (Home) in India for MSI Motherboard / Graphic card. 

Process to claim warranty
1.	By toll free #  18001022126 / 09643101756/ 0120-4968600
2.	By Mail -msisupport@aforeserve.co.in

Process to request by toll free #
1.	Please ready with product serial no and invoice before dialing toll free no .
2.	Please call our tollfree Service number 18001022126//9643101756/0120-4968600 and provide correct information about Product .
3.	After register your product for service executive provide you Service RMA # for your products .

Process to request by mail :
4.	 Please mail us on msisupport@aforeserve.co.in with following information 
a)	Your Name
b)	Mailing Address 
c)	Product Serial no 
d)	Scan copy of product Invoice ( as Attachment )
e)	Problem of product in detail 
5.	Once we receive you request we revert back to you with in 24 hour  with Service RMA no and Estimate time of Courier Pickup .

Please Follow service executive  instruction to Pack your product orderly for Courier pickup . 

Please note : don’t forget to mention Service RMA # and your Address in Clear readable Font on  outside box and  Detail information about problem in product with photocopy of original invoice are placed inside box with product .
_


----------



## masterkd (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks for the information. I hope with this new initiative the service experience will be much better than what we received from DigiCare.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 18, 2014)

[MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION]

aforeserve.com is an expired domain

aforeserve.co.in is the correct link!!!


----------



## Gollum (Jul 18, 2014)

Good,
I have an MSI system board on my PC.


----------



## rhyansy (Jul 18, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION]
> 
> aforeserve.com is an expired domain
> 
> aforeserve.co.in is the correct link!!!



Actually, the company listed name is Aforeserve.com. But Domain is with the .in


----------



## vkl (Jul 18, 2014)

There was a lot of misinformation in last 1 year like "MSI has closed shop in India",etc,while nothing of that sort had happened wrt to GPU/motherboard division.
In view of that this thread is pinned/stuck temporarily.


----------



## topshot007 (Mar 18, 2015)

I just gave my product for service a day ago. How do I track the status of the service? Any link available?


----------



## Trdz (Mar 19, 2015)

*register.msi.com/product/show/public_repair_tracking


----------

